# Draft inducer fan



## DDH10756 (Jan 24, 2013)

hello, My problem is that the Draft inducer fan runs through the entire cycle. Normally this fan would shut down at blower motor start up but instead continues to run until heat cycle is complete. York model P3UCD16N07601A
I would think its a limits switch I just can't locate it. Thanks


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd think it's on a timer, but post the furnace schematic.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 24, 2013)

The inducer motor should run before and during the combustion cycle.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 24, 2013)

kok328 said:


> and during the combustion cycle.


Now that you mention it, mine does this.  
I've never looked for this before and I assumed that the hot exhaust gas would not need a motor to exhaust it.

BTW, an hour ago my furnace stopped working in our frigid temps.  The symptoms seemed to change while I was probing around with a voltmeter so I thought my 30 YO furnace was disintegrating while I sat there. 
It turns out it was corrosion on the control board connector and so it became mechanically sensitive.  
Tomorrow I'll clean up this card edge connector and return the room heaters that we borrowed from the neighbors.  

What a night.


----------

